# Geth and Ethereum Solo Mining Configuration Issue



## R2000 (Nov 25, 2021)

So this is my setup:

Download the full Ethereum block chain and updating per second, currently at 438GB and climbing on a 1TB SSD

Created two geth Accounts - Unknown why i need this as i have an Ethereum address that can be deposited to.  I only created two Geth Accounts as i was following someones setup and thought why do i need this when i have an address with Coinbase Wallet to deposit to, which i have been using in this setup.

CMD Window 1:
Command =
geth --datadir H:\Ethereum\geth\ --http --miner.etherbase (my ethereum depositing address) --mine

CMD Window 2:
Command =
ethminer -U -P http://127.0.0.1:8545 (my ethereum deposting address)

CMD Window 3:

Command =
geth attach http://127.0.0.1:8545

Command =
web3.eth.syncing

Result =
{
  currentBlock: 13680944,
  highestBlock: 13681062,
  knownStates: 0,
  pulledStates: 0,
  startingBlock: 13678664
}

Mining seems to be processing:

When the command is initated i get the following:
D:\ethminer\bin>ethminer --farm-recheck 150 -U -P http://127.0.0.1:8545 (my ethereum coinbase wallet address for deposits)

ethminer 0.18.0
Build: windows/release/msvc

i 03:33:55 main     Configured pool 127.0.0.1:8545
i 03:33:55 main     Configured pool :0
i 03:33:55 <unknown> Selected pool 127.0.0.1:8545
i 03:33:55 <unknown> Established connection to 127.0.0.1:8545
i 03:33:55 <unknown> Spinning up miners...
cu 03:33:55 cuda-0   Using Pci Id : 01:00.0 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 (Compute 7.5) Memory : 4.00 GB
i 03:33:55 <unknown> Epoch : 0 Difficulty : 17.17 Gh
i 03:33:55 <unknown> Job: 2447d761... 127.0.0.1:8545
cu 03:33:56 cuda-0   Generating DAG + Light : 1.02 GB
m 03:34:00 <unknown> 0:00 A0 0.00 h - cu0 0.00
m 03:34:08 <unknown> 0:00 A0 0.00 h - cu0 0.00
cu 03:34:09 cuda-0   Generated DAG + Light in 13,371 ms. 2.98 GB left.
m 03:34:13 <unknown> 0:00 A0 147.33 Kh - cu0 147.33
m 03:34:18 <unknown> 0:00 A0 12.98 Mh - cu0 12.98
m 03:34:23 <unknown> 0:00 A0 14.21 Mh - cu0 14.21
m 03:34:28 <unknown> 0:00 A0 14.23 Mh - cu0 14.23
m 03:34:33 <unknown> 0:00 A0 14.26 Mh - cu0 14.26
m 03:34:38 <unknown> 0:00 A0 14.37 Mh - cu0 14.37
cu 03:34:42 cuda-0   Job: 2447d761... Sol: 0xfe85a0934965d549
m 03:34:43 <unknown> 0:00 A0 14.20 Mh - cu0 14.20
i 03:34:44 <unknown> **Accepted1210 ms. 127.0.0.1:8545
m 03:34:48 <unknown> 0:00 A1 14.25 Mh - cu0 14.25
m 03:34:53 <unknown> 0:00 A1 13.95 Mh - cu0 13.95
m 03:34:58 <unknown> 0:01 A1 13.72 Mh - cu0 13.72
m 03:35:03 <unknown> 0:01 A1 13.82 Mh - cu0 13.82
m 03:35:08 <unknown> 0:01 A1 13.84 Mh - cu0 13.84
m 03:35:15 <unknown> 0:01 A1 13.76 Mh - cu0 13.76
m 03:35:20 <unknown> 0:01 A1 13.87 Mh - cu0 13.87


Though after a short time says the following:

X 03:09:16 <unknown> No new work received in 180 seconds.
i 03:09:16 <unknown> Disconnected from 127.0.0.1:8545
i 03:09:16 <unknown> No connection. Suspend mining ...
i 03:09:16 <unknown> Selected pool :0

and goes back to the command prompt, am i doing something wrong?

Also the mining payout to the Ethereum address ive specified, what does it have to reach?  I cant tell if this is working correctly, and why the shutdown of mining abruptly?

All i want to do is have the entire chain, and mine the chain in Realtime.  Im testing using one GTX 1650 at the moment, though have more GPU`s available once the software side of things is correctly setup.

I dont want to mine random pools, just my own, and only using GETh and the Ethereum Blockchain.

Latest nVidia and CUDA Drivers are installed.

Any help appreciated.

Ive attached a pic of all three cmd instances.

I have a batch file which runs the following:

setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0

setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100

setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1

setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

ethminer.exe --farm-recheck 200 -U -P http://127.0.0.1:8545 <My Ethereum Coinbase Wallet>


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2021)

While I know what it is you showing us, no idea how to fix it. There got to be someone here that can give you some info, so consider this a bump.


----------



## R2000 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hopefully wont take long - Chain Update Attached.


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2021)

Have you tried another miner at all?  I've never seen anything like this with miners I've used in the past..


----------

